# Kofi Kingston Fucking Sucks ... Get rid of him.



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I actually agree, his happy-go-lucky attitude is annoying and his in-ring style is just jumping around like a frog. On top of this the guy has absolutely zero microphone skills and no presence whatsoever either. The only thing saving him really is that he sells merchandise, there are lot of guys below him in the company that deserve more than this guy.


----------



## bryanwooster (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree every time i see him on my screen I fpalm and turn the channel. He botches moves does his stupid boom thing and for that all the little kids love him.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, and i want to say i hate him, i just cannot explain why, he is just so annoying, theres just something about him.
He gets too much crowd reaction for how well he actually performs.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

The heck is real charisma? You either have charisma or you don't. Kofi has it. Many of us know what Kofi is capable of and the de-push by Orton significantly affected any chance of him developing a more in-depth character. You hate him because he's successful with the casual fans? Sounds like a broken record.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kofi is one of the true PG characters they have. Colourful, Vibrant and just brings excitement to the ring. 

This coming from a guy who hated Kofi.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He sucks because he has no charisma? It's 2011. You need to learn how to work in a match to get over. That said he's a bit one-dimensional, but in 2009 I felt he was in line for a big push.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

skolpo said:


>


Was just about to post that, Kofi has real charisma when he wants to be and is over with the kids despite having no real gimmick, its not his fault he's stuck in mid card hell. When he was given a chance near the main event he impressed me.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Kofi has talent and could be great. His problem is WWE's expectation for him to be just another crowd-pandering face and they book him as such.

The exception to this booking was his feud with Orton in '09 where he was given some freedom on the mic and went on to show plenty of charisma


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

yess


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread ones again proving why some of you retards don't know what charisma is. smh.

The IWC is the only place I see people hating on this cat. But casual fans love him. Which is all that matters. He one of the top 7 when it comes to merchandise sellings. I pray to God he wins mitb so you all can go on a mass drug binge.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> This thread ones again proving why some of you retards don't know what charisma is. smh.
> 
> The IWC is the only place I see people hating on this cat. But casual fans love him. Which is all that matters. He one of the top 7 when it comes to merchandise sellings. I pray to God he wins mitb so you all can go on a mass drug binge.


Jeez we only said we didn't like him, no need to wish drug sprees and health problems and death upon us.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Every now and then this guy can give awesome matches see Capitol Punishment and 2 out of 3 falls at Raw


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


the fact that you needed to put this their tell different.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I do not dislike him, but he will have the same fate as Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Jeez we only said we didn't like him, no need to wish drug sprees and health problems and death upon us.


what the hell. The op blatantly said that he wishes for another man to be fired. He basically wants to the WWE to prevent Kofi from putting food on his family's table.LOL. Did you not read that part?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> I do not dislike him, but he will have the same fate as Shelton Benjamin.


Shelton was never as over as kofi. Kofi can actually talk on the mic without sounding like John Morrison.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> the fact that you needed to put this their tell different.


I put it there coz i dont want this thread taking that direction.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I quite like Kofi to be honest, his feud with Orton proved the guy has something, whatever actually happened with Kofi's push though is seeing him and us being punished with our 100th Kofi and Ziggler match, please for the love of god make them stop. 

But on a side note hes great in the ring, (not the best) he does have good mic skills (when it counts) but its once again bad booking and lazy scriptwritters. I am sitting passivly by waiting for him to get to the top again.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Kofi's like the John Cena of midcard hell lol.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> This thread ones again proving why some of you retards don't know what charisma is. smh.
> 
> The IWC is the only place I see people hating on this cat. But casual fans love him. Which is all that matters. He one of the top 7 when it comes to merchandise sellings. *I pray to God he wins mitb so you all can go on a mass drug binge.*


Blow me.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

He truly sucks as a face, but I think he shock some of us with how well he could run with a heel role. His mic work isn't that bad either, he speaks very well, and really hasn't been given an real feud to show off his skills. The problem with being a face is that it's hard to come up with an interesting character. Kofi sells merchandise, has strong moves, and the kids love him. I feel as though he needs to go to Superstars, and slowly turn in to a heel on that show.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

truk83 said:


> He truly sucks as a face, but I think he shock some of us with how well he could run with a heel role. His mic work isn't that bad either, he speaks very well, and really hasn't been given an real feud to show off his skills. The problem with being a face is that it's hard to come up with an interesting character. Kofi sells merchandise, has strong moves, and the kids love him. *I feel as though he needs to go to Superstars,* and slowly turn in to a heel on that show.


and stay there.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Blow me.


asking another guy to blow you are simptons of a crack addict. I see you've already started.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> and stay there.


Is that Eve Torres in your avi, I'm willing to apologizes about the drug binge statement if its her. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks she's top 2 after Layla.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

honestly never watched him wrestle because i always change the channel when he's on.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Kofi is one of the true PG characters they have. *Colourful, Vibrant and just brings excitement to the ring.*


I wish I could make that into a flashing neon sign, because that's why Kofi is good at what he does. When I watched very irregularly I thought Kofi was very legit (and I wondered what happened to him, then heard about this so called de-push)

He plays his role well, and as said a big part of him is catering to the kids in the crowd. The 'boom' thing he does and his colourful attire.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Hope Kofi wins MiTB


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> what the hell. The op blatantly said that he wishes for another man to be fired. He basically wants to the WWE to prevent Kofi from putting food on his family's table.LOL. Did you not read that part?


It was a joke :lmao
Besides whats all this bullshit in the WWE about people not being able to put food on their family's table.

They are already all pretty much rich enough and set for life, richer than most people.
The OP sounds insanely racist, he's a tool, i just don't like Kofi because the kids love him and he bores me, much like i don't like Cena, no racism involved.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Premeditated said:


> asking another guy to blow you are simptons of a crack addict. I see you've already started.


If u didnt realise this already .. ur the only one in this thread who keeps talking about drugs.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry OP, can't agree with you on this one. I'm personally predisposed to hating 'babyface' characters and of course Kofi is no exception...however, if there were no faces who would I get to dislike.

Saying he gets no reaction is just plain untrue. The audience loves to do the 'Boom, Boom, Boom' thing. He gets a pop when his theme hits. He is very athletic and entertaining in ring. Though he leans towards the high-flyer category, it is pretty apparent that he has some sound 'wrestling' fundamentals.

His feud with Orton highlighted his skills with a mic, although its unclear to me why WWE hasn't really let him showcase this since.

As others have pointed out, Kofi is good at what he does. He makes an excellent mid-card face.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

He's pretty much shit.

Until he develops a gimmick that's more than "I was once Jamaican, but now I am not, though I still use reggae entrance music and Jamaican colors on my attire" I don't care about him.


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

je just needs a gimmick change and a heel term and i bet half this forum will be all over him, i already like him though


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I've hated Kofi for a long fucking while. He sucks ass. He's bland, boring, dull...his gimmick is epic fail. He's ok if he was wrestling for an 80s promotion but he fails to catch interest with me, i hate him.

Turn him heel. If that fails, fire his ass.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Kofi deosn't need a gimmick change nor a turn. His character just needs to be polished a little more. Sorta edgier and we definitely need to hear what's on his mind.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves the guy sucks period.


I stopped reading here. This first sentence just baffles me on so many levels.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


Yeah fucking right. :cuss: Kofi is good for the children. There would be no reason to fire him. You are really stupid in saying that Dolph gets a better reaction from the crowd. He's actually better in the ring than the Miz.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

He's worthless, but unfortunately the man's over and appeals to the kids, thus the writers are obligated to book him. He holds midcard titles for as long as they can figure out a better champion. Kingston will never be more than a midcard whore, rightfully so.

BOOM BOOM


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Even the little Jimmy's know Kofi sucks ass


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

agreed


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

skolpo said:


>


Urgh, the classic "Kofi has charisma" video. He's been in the company what 4 years and that's all anybody has been able to come with to show his "charisma". One flash of charisma in 2009 and people jump on the bandwagon, other than that video he's shown that he sucks on the microphone and the only reason kids relate too him is because he jumps around like a superhero.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> I've hated Kofi for a long fucking while. He sucks ass. He's bland, boring, dull...his gimmick is epic fail. He's ok if he was wrestling for an 80s promotion but he fails to catch interest with me, i hate him.
> 
> *Turn him heel. If that fails, fire his ass.*


Perfect.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kofi has charisma (as seen in his early Smackdown promos), he just hasn't gotten the chance to really do anything.

He isn't being shoved down our dick-holes like the green FCW drones, so I don't see much of a problem here.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Premeditated said:


> Kofi deosn't need a gimmick change nor a turn. His character just needs to be polished a little more. Sorta edgier and we definitely need to hear what's on his mind.


Exactly and he cut solid promos during his feud with Orton.

If Kofi turned heel these same nerds wouldn't be bashing him.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Kofi's got talent and I guarantee people would be licking his balls if he was a heel but since he's a face geared towards kids it's not 'cool' to get behind the guy. He's not ready to be a permanent main eventer yet but he'd be better off moving up to a feud with somebody like Miz or ADR instead of wrestling Ziggler for another 6 months.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Alicks said:


> Urgh, the classic "Kofi has charisma" video. He's been in the company what 4 years and that's all anybody has been able to come with to show his "charisma". One flash of charisma in 2009 and people jump on the bandwagon, other than that video he's shown that he sucks on the microphone and the only reason kids relate too him is because he jumps around like a superhero.


hmmm...lets see. Before CM Punk turn heel, he was more dull than than a San Antonio Spurs game. I'm talking about Daniel Bryan dull, Tim Duncan dull, Lance Storm dull. Just sayin.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I dunno, I really don't know how to sum up my feelings towards Kofi. Sometimes I like him, sometimes I hate him. Weird, I know.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> hmmm...lets see. Before CM Punk turn heel, he was more dull than than a San Antonio Spurs game. I'm talking about Daniel Bryan dull, Tim Duncan dull, Lance Storm dull. Just sayin.


I enjoyed seeing him week in and week out on ECW and his World Title runs, he wasn't boring at all. It's a good point that it is much harder to be entertaining to IWC fans when portraying a babyface though and I wouldn't be opposed to Kofi turning heel, maybe then he could show a bit of this charisma he's meant to have.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Alicks said:


> I enjoyed seeing him week in and week out on ECW and his World Title runs, he wasn't boring at all. It's a good point that it is much harder to be entertaining to IWC fans when portraying a babyface though and I wouldn't be opposed to Kofi turning heel, maybe then he could show a bit of this charisma he's meant to have.


It's not like Punk ever showed a shit load of personality when he was a safe. He suffered the same thing Kofi is going through right now(except he had a world title). Either way, they both had personality, because whether you think he's boring or not, he still has something about him that connects with the audience. That is called charisma. Which is why he's the most over midcarder.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like Kofi at all, but I wouldn't say get rid of him because he does hold a certain value for the company.

I never want him to become a main eventer...ever but he's the perfect guy for the position he's in. He's an over mid carder who is credible enough to put over up and coming heels, still staying over and credible himself. That's a good value to have, and he'll always hold some significance on a show. I still don't like him though. I hate his ring work, I hate his entrance, his pyro, his music...basically everything. But still, there's no reason to get rid of him.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> It's not like Punk ever showed a shit load of personality when he was a safe. He suffered the same thing Kofi is going through right now(except he had a world title). Either way, they both had personality, because whether you think he's boring or not, he still has something about him that connects with the audience. That is called charisma. Which is why he's the most over midcarder.


The something that connects him to the audience is jumping around. He might be the most over midcarder but that's because the majority of them are little kids and just want to see superhero like wrestlers, Cena, Mysterio, Sin Cara for example. Nothing he's ever done on a microphone has proved to me that he has a sufficient amount of charisma to be a star, admittedly he does have a little bit otherwise absolutely no-one in the arena would give a shit about him.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't hate him, but I'm not a huge fan either. He seemed to be in for a push during his feud with Randy Orton a few years ago, but since then he's floundered. He needs some sort of gimmick change or adjustment to give his character a little edge, in my opinion.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Alicks said:


> The something that connects him to the audience is jumping around. He might be the most over midcarder but that's because the majority of them are little kids and just want to see superhero like wrestlers, Cena, Mysterio, Sin Cara for example. Nothing he's ever done on a microphone has proved to me that he has a sufficient amount of charisma to be a star, admittedly he does have a little bit otherwise absolutely no-one in the arena would give a shit about him.


so now you're downgrading him by how he gets a pop? lol. Kofi gets over because the people love his ringwork. You may not like it because it's not traditional and he isn't too technical, but the crowd finds his ringwork unique. Kofi also knows how to the get the audience to connect with him. They go along with the BOOM BOOM BOOM and they love his TIP. Shelton Benjamin was a athletic freak who could also jump just as high or even higher than Kofi, why wasn't he over? Because he couldn't connect with the audience. John Morrison does all kinds of gymnastic moves and yet he doesn't connect with the audience like Kofi does.

So no, its not just because he jumps around.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

He gets over extremely easy, has charisma, can talk and can put on good matches

Don't see anything wrong with him, certainly if he got more character development he'd be a better maineventer than Morrison is.

If he got more segments there would be more to brag about, but that video with the car is all we have.

You're hating on someone for no reason Alicks, he has no segments or mic times to show people what he can do.

No one but Orton and Cena get that nowadays in any sizeable amount.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, *he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler*.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


What the fuck??? Since when did Christian, Miz, or Dolph prove they have star power or that they draw?? Never that's when. Kofi sells merhcandise and if anything between these four it proves his star power more. Plus he gets good reactions, the crowd loves him, and he's good in the ring. He should be a ME already the reason he's not is his skin color and racism.



Premeditated said:


> hmmm...lets see. Before CM Punk turn heel, he was more dull than than a San Antonio Spurs game. I'm talking about Daniel Bryan dull, Tim Duncan dull, Lance Storm dull. Just sayin.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RACIST THREAD IS RACIST.

WWE be holdin' a brother down.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

But whom are they randomly throwing the midcard titles at, when he is gone?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Absolutely fucking not. First of all, you can't blame him for the gimmick he was given, that's stupid. Number two, he was over as hell a year ago, now because WWE is stupid and is giving the guy nothing to do his reactions are dwindling. Number three, he's put on decent-good matches consistently pretty much his entire career. 

He's an entertaining in ring performer, he's proven he's better on the mic than most on the roster, he has the ability to become extremely popular, yet the WWE doesn't give him any opportunities.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

im not a kofi fan by any means, but the guy can bring excitement at times, the kids love him, but when given the chance to speak freely on the mic(fued with Orton) he can be impressive and show plenty charisma


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this ANOTHER Kofi sucks thread? Drop it haters, he's better than your favorite wrestler likely..and if he's not better, he's more over. I know I will end up reading this thread and getting detailed, but yeah... here we go again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> *He has no real charisma* , his gimmick is just shit. I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean *No one gets excited when he comes out*, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler[/B] every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...



You sir, are delusional.
This sounds like a complete personal problem YOU have with Kofi.
I'm not a fan of him but I can't agree with anything highlighted above.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't want a speck of melanin around championship gold. The only solution, the Final Solution if you will, is to unify all the belts and make Sheamus the undisputed champ, fella.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

Alicks said:


> I actually agree, his happy-go-lucky attitude is annoying and his in-ring style is just jumping around like a frog. On top of this the guy has absolutely zero microphone skills and no presence whatsoever either. The only thing saving him really is that he sells merchandise, there are lot of guys below him in the company that deserve more than this guy.


i couldn't agree more!!! what the hell is with his stupid ass entrance/entrance music!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kofi is amazing haters gonna hate


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I don't want a speck of melanin around championship gold. The only solution, the Final Solution if you will, is to unify all the belts and make Sheamus the undisputed champ, fella.


Or that Jack Evans guy on Destination X, Sunday.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't give a fuck...at all


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Watch him turn heel, and everyone would be all over his dick.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

joshlamb1985 said:


> i couldn't agree more!!! what the hell is with his stupid ass entrance/entrance music!


just as stupid as Zack Ryder's entrance music. Dude has like the fruitiest theme in the business. Sounds like a N'Sync song blended with the right amout of cotton candy and tickles.

At least Kofi's theme is made from a real artist (Collie Buddz). Dudes music is much more credible than the Boy Band Zack Ryder has his theme.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Not main event material, but I like him nonetheless


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dark Storm said:


> Watch him turn heel, and everyone would be all over his dick.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

at the very least, he gets a reaction. *looks at poll*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

he's one of the worst guys on the roster and the sooner he gets the released the better.


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

Kofi fucking sucks ass. He needs to get released


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to disagree because I like Kofi and I feel that in time he can and will be WWE champion.

Whether people like it or not Kofi does have appeal, he is likeable and he plays a good face. The problem does not lie within his "gimmick", it's the fact that WWE has rarely given him a chance to speak and get the crowd invested into him.

You wonder why people mention that promo with Orton every time someone brings up his mic skills? Because that was one of the ONLY times he actually got to speak and be shown as a more serious character and he pulled it off.

Kofi at this stage needs to be more edgier/serious if he wants to go after the title, a lot of fans dont take him seriously which is the problem. 

I hope he wins the MITB and slowly starts to be built up as a worthy contender for the championship. I feel he deserves this chance, Truth got an opportunity and he did a great job, I feel Kofi can do the same.

There's no way in hell he should be released. You do realize there's people like Johnny Curtis still on the roster right?


----------



## cjnixon (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow. Lot of hate for Kofi. He's probably going to be WWE in champ within the next few months though. Maybe even the night of MITB but maybe not then.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> I'm going to disagree because I like Kofi and I feel that in time he can and will be WWE champion.
> 
> Whether people like it or not Kofi does have appeal, he is likeable and he plays a good face. The problem does not lie within his "gimmick", it's the fact that WWE has rarely given him a chance to speak and get the crowd invested into him.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you.


Kofi is (from my experiences of watching him), a genuinely good in-ring performer.


He may not be main-event material yet, but to say "he fucking sucks" is absolutely laughable.


All he's really lacking is mic-time. I've enjoyed the Kofi/Dolph matches in recent weeks, both guys have put on good matches.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah fuck him


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

i don't give a fuck about Kofi.

he's been feuding with Ziggles forever


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I swear the reasons people hate a wrestler are getting dumber and dumber. You hate his tights, music and pyro?! Seriously?? OP thinks Miz is better? That ethers all his credibility. Kofi is the man. The WHC & WWE title probably aren't in his future (as they should be) but he BRINGS it everytime you see him. High energy and excitement just what WWE is missing from its main event stars. A perfect compliment to Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you kidding me, you guys are hypocrites. So, you complain about the WWE lacking in talented wrestlers in the ring. Which Kofi is one. Dude is a beast. You claim he sucks because he isnt good on the mic or lacks charisma. This all goes back to one of my post where I clearly talked about you internet haters who talk about what is talent and what isnt. As if you've been in the ring your entire lives. Kofi wouldnt be where he is if he didn't have everything that Vince looks for in a WWE superstar. The people who lack charisma don't get as much exposure as others. Kofi Kingston sells, he has fans, etc. Yet he sucks because you dont like his charisma. Get off of it. The man is a beast.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kofi has what OT takes to be a star look at his fued with boreton


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Once again I’m not even a fan of the guy, but why is majority of the comments from the people on here saying that Kingston should be released? Why the fuck should he be release for when he is basically their most perfect and credible mid-carder on the roster? Oh and to add the most over mid-carder as well? Guess what haters the casuals love him and he obvious doing something right, his flippy, floppy, dopey, doggy shit will get way more of reaction then your favorite technical mat wrestler Dolph Ziggler (Who Daniel Bryan made a star out of in the first place)

Now I’m seeing people saying they sick of his pyro and entrance. Jesus Christ first they say the kid don’t have no charisma now being irritated by a damn pyro?

Kingston haters has reached a new low. 



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, *he doesn't have that star power* like Christian or Miz or even *dolph ziggler*.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.


What star power does that idiot has? you mean Vickie's star power. She been carrying that boring, generic drone since last year and still made no improvement other then changing his hair to different colors. Take away his in-ring ability and he is nothing. He should be lucky though of being at the right place at the right time of even having a World title reign just to be fed to Edge so he he can have more to his resume.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> *Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period*
> 
> *He has no real charisma* , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> *I mean No one gets excited when he comes out*, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even *dolph ziggler*.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


I'm on the fence about Kofi, your logic is a bit flawed though so I couldn't resist....

I bolded a few points you made. To start off with, isn't that a bit of a contradiction on the athleticism thing? You say he has no charisma, exactly when has he had much of a chance to show it? when they pushed him back in 2009, he was charismatic as hell. He was the main reason I tuned in to RAW, because I wanted to see what he'd do next. You're kidding right? people get excited go watch live entrance videos of his on Youtube, or on RAW. He gets a good pop, despite mid-carding the past few years. You're reaching for straws with that. What star power is this Dolph Ziggler has btw? he's pretty much as bland as Kofi, take away Vickie and who really cares?

Maybe he has fans because casual wrestling fans tend to like wrestlers other than the Wade Barett's and Alberto Del Rio's that some folks in the IWC tend to favor? not saying I agree or disagree, just saying from a casual fan's perspective he's quick and entertaining to watch. Hence having fans. Rey is bland as shit too and he has fans. Highfliers are usually always over. If Vince wants to push him, he'll push him. Lets not pretend we are in the know of who is planning to get pushed and who isn't. 

Zack Ryder I'll agree with deserving some TV time, Jack Swagger is as generic as they come. Arrogant jock who think he's better than everyone else-Kurt Angle knock off. Been there and done that. And Coffee Queenston? that was horrid LOL. Because you don't enjoy him you want him to lose his job? great way of looking at things.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

kofi has all the potential in the world, if i was booking him I'd give him a feud with cena with both of them as faces, two of the kids favorite stars, it would draw huge


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I've just never liked him. Not because he's a face or anything since most of the IWC hate faces just because they're face. But he just never got over with me...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And that promo by Kofi shows he can cut a promo and a serious one when needed


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

didn't really like that promo from Kofi. Sounded so cliche. His delivery was good and all but quit the ass kissing god damn.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

People assume that Kofi has no mic skills because he's face. But it's not true,=.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes. He gave a good promo tonight showing his good mic skills and has consistently entertaining matches. He's extremely over with the crowd and sells tons of merchandise. He already has the basic requirements fulfilled.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll never understand the logic behind threads like this.

Kofi is really athletic, a really good wrestler, sells merchandise and he's fun to watch, but HE SUCKS AT EVERYTHING. Fire him!

It's the same with JoMo. People just randomly hate upper midcard good guys for no reason. Then they turn heel and it's like, "OMG, HE IS THE BEST THING EVER! STOP SCREWING HIM OVER WWE!"


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

he is easillllllly main event material.

Hes got the charisma, fun in ring skills, and great mic skills GTFO christ guys

Just because hes happy go lucky hes annoying? christ not everyone has to be bad ass and serious all the time.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

no mic skills, fucking sucks, cant wrestle ive heard it all :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


why dont you you just shut up before u talk bullshit, he is good and was good at the mic if you see his run in 2009, kofi kingston is good so people hating him if because of he boring character but he is good, in 2009 he was very good just because he is stick in the midcard does not mean he cant talk, i agree he has boring character but his main event run in 2009 will prove you wrong if you see it cause he was very good and really impressed me. u say he need to go on superstars i think he is too good to be there just saying, think before you talk


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Kofi Kingston is a great performer. The problem lies in the fact that he isn't being utilized like he should. They're already committed to make him a kiddy-catering babyface, his whole persona just doesn't have enough edge to sustain interest in a long-term program. He just doesn't intrigue anyone. It's not his fault, it's WWE's decision to book his character as such, and i can't really blame them either, Kofi is a very natural babyface and charismatic, he brings the aura of excitement and high-energy so he fits the bill, even though i know he can do better.

As a talent, he's more than capable. Kofi has a very unique in-ring style that catches people's attention, he delivered a lot of great mid-card matches during his entire WWE tenure, his series with The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre, etc are just flat-out fun to watch, he makes a great fighting mid-card champion because he always defends the title in good matches despite the lack of direction of his reigns most of the time. Kofi could handle himself well in the speaking role, he *could* be busting out badass promos as a face. Of course, he'd have to be given the go ahead & the TV to do that also, and he's getting little to no opportunity to do it. Here's a guy who can practically do it all, but he's being given the bare minimum to work with.

I know it's a long shot, but i'm still hoping they would push Kofi as the winner of Raw MITB this year. Nobody would expect him to win the the briefcase initially, but if he wins, it will validate his previous run with US Title, which just seemed like a waste before. And i'm still holding hope they will do something fresh with his character.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

He's an ok wrestler, can be botchy at times but who isnt?

But he lacks any sort of charisma on the mic and jumping about and slapping his hands together just makes him seem like he has special needs.

Ok mid carder, there's a dozen more people I would fire before him.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

If you want to be one of the cool kids you hate Kofi. You probably aren't doing anything but parroting what others have said and have never really formed an independent thought of your own on the subject, but it makes you look when you are smoking out back of the school.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> If you want to be one of the cool kids you hate Kofi. You probably aren't doing anything but parroting what others have said and have never really formed an independent thought of your own on the subject, but it makes you look when you are smoking out back of the school.


Or maybe its just a different opinion to yours. 

I personally don't hate him I'm just indifferent.


----------



## Northfrost (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I think he's got the tools to be a main eventer. But regardless of whether that is so or not,there is absolutely no good reason to fire him.

He gets over well, apparently sells merch, and is decent or better in pretty much every area. He just isn't so geared to the "ZOMG, The workratz!" crowd. And he isn't a heel.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> no mic skills, fucking sucks, cant wrestle ive heard it all :lmao


He doesn't suck and he's an ok wrestler but he sounds awkward on the mic.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kofi has great wrestling and mic skills and should already be a main eventer. He is the guy most deserving of winning MITB but since WWE doesn't know what they are doing the CAW will probably win.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure if this was mentioned before, but Kofi's major problem is that he's a terrible communicator in the ring. He has talent, but you see this happen all the time in his matches. He'll mistime a spot or fail to connect with his opponent. Or he'll go for a move his opponent isn't prepared for, or his opponent will set up a move and Kofi won't be ready for it (stupid! stupid! stupid!). 

If an agent in the back could just notice this and work with him on it, he could make some progress.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Agreed, sad to say some one would be unemployed, but he is not cut for this... I dislike him, but i hate to see some one struggle for some cash.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> I swear the reasons people hate a wrestler are getting dumber and dumber. You hate his tights, music and pyro?! Seriously?? OP thinks Miz is better? That ethers all his credibility.* Kofi is the man.* The WHC & WWE title probably aren't in his future (as they should be) but he BRINGS it everytime you see him. High energy and excitement just what WWE is missing from its main event stars. A *perfect compliment to Rey Mysterio.*


How old are u kid ?? seriously???


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think the E should get rid of him, but for me, he has always lacked a certain X factor.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi has the charisma of a Ukranian postage stamp, i really really don't give a rats ass about him. He's for the kids guys.


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

His character is for kids but he's good on the mic. 
His in ring skills though are just on par with Sin Cara; Both high fliers but botches a lot. Both also doesn't look good jumping around. Only high fliers who looks good and does good currently are Mysterio and Evan Bourne.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

JustinChristine said:


> His character is for kids but he's good on the mic.
> His in ring skills though are just on par with Sin Cara; Both high fliers but botches a lot. Both also doesn't look good jumping around. Only high fliers who looks good and does good currently are Mysterio and Evan Bourne.


Sin cara is probably the best luchador in the world... just youtube the name mistico and watch his matches..

he is ten times more faster than mysterio or kofi.

the reason he is botching is coz he doesnt have the right opponent who can wrestle his luchador style.. its simply harder than wwe style of wrestling.

once he is accustomed to wwe style ... he will be fine!


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Saying Kofi Kingston sucks is laughable.Not only are his in ring abilities good but he has good mic skills and charisma and not many have charisma in the WWE.You want to know why he looks so worthless now? Because Randy Boreton killed 90% all the credibility he had back in the day.He's from fucking Ghana and if WWE for fucking sake uses him right and gives him a gimmick representing his country.Its not that hard to create a gimmick for Ghana since its full of African culture.The amount of ideas they could give him are overwhelming but sadly WWE refuse to do anything right with him because Randy Boreton put him down.If you think Kofi Kingston sucks your mistaken and you only dislike him for your own personal opinion NOT because he sucks


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Sin cara is probably the best luchador in the world... just youtube the name mistico and watch his matches..
> 
> he is ten times more faster than mysterio or kofi.
> 
> ...


Will do. Hope we get to see Sin Cara wrestle like Mysterio someday!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Let me first say that I enjoy Kofi's work and is a good asset to the WWE.

However, I think he's not a main eventer, but a upper midcard guy. And, what is wrong with that? In the wrestling business you always have the division of main eventers and midcarders, with some midcarders right between those two. I think Kofi is such a guy, just like Ziggler. Both are great workers, and can have a great US title feud if booked better.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

he has a unique style ... i dont under stand how you can HATE that ...


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> How old are u kid ?? seriously???


PEOPLE CAN LIKE KOFI THAT ARENT YOUNG GOOD CHRIST


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The funniest thing about this thread is that the reasons people give for why Kofi isn't main event material aren't even true. Can't wrestle? Bad mic skills? Not over with the crowd? Botches too often? All false.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


That's some stupid shit right there. You contradict yourself from the very first line. He's athletic and has some great moves, but he sucks? I'm not really a fan of Kofi, and I've never thought he was ME material (even during his feud with Orton), but the guy has talent, is over, and has charisma.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank the lord people are finally realising this. Kofi is one of the worst guys they have employed.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Kofi is great on the mic."

"Kofi is really good on the mic."

Since when? He almost never gets it because the company doesn't trust him with it, and when he does have the mic all he does is cut a workman's promo. Go ahead, I dare you to link me to the masterpiece 5 to 10 minute Kofi Kingston promo. Show me his version of the Seattle promo. Show me Cane Kofi.

He absolutely is not great on the mic, you deluded marks. Don't let your marking make you have a real fast and loose definition of the word "great." Flair and Foley, Roberts and Raven, those were great talkers. Kofi is like a C student. 

I say for the love of God, have a new feud happen on RAW. Ziggler/Kingston is insufferable and handicapping both wrestlers. Then if the crowd is still into Kofi you can start slotting him as the third wheel in championship matches, maybe give him a gimmick win at something like the Rumble or MITB that would give him a title shot, something like that.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't understand the hate for Kofi. He's really good in the ring, has charisma, is very over and isn't too shabby on the mic either. With the right gimmick, I think he'll be a good main eventer.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> "Kofi is great on the mic."
> 
> "Kofi is really good on the mic."
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here is putting Kofi on the level of Flair or Foley etc. (or at least they shouldn't be) but he is at least competent enough to deliver his lines with some manner of intensity and without flubbing them.

There is a segment on the Chris Jericho DVD where he talks about being turned heel in WCW and how he was finally able to break away from the typical straight forward babyface dialogue. 

I'm not saying he should turn heel, but I don't think he is being given the opportunity to rise or fall on his own merit.


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

Hate him.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Kofi is abysmal is every aspect. 

Cheap, shitty, unappealing happy go lucky gimmick that would get anyone over. Check
Absolutely horrible and dangerous in ring, very spotty and no grappling moves whatsoever. Check
Highly overrated mic skills. Check

Oh and did I mention he looks like a fucking downie?


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi Kingston is stale. Maybe a heel turn?


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Kofi is abysmal is every aspect.
> 
> Cheap, shitty, unappealing happy go lucky gimmick that would get anyone over. Check
> Absolutely horrible and dangerous in ring, very spotty and no grappling moves whatsoever. Check
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

And his name... is EDGE!

LMAO, I cringed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> Since when? He almost never gets it because the company doesn't trust him with it, and when he does have the mic all he does is cut a workman's promo. Go ahead, I dare you to link me to the masterpiece 5 to 10 minute Kofi Kingston promo. Show me his version of the Seattle promo. Show me Cane Kofi.


It's not his fault that the WWE doesn't give any mic time to midcard faces or the mid card in general. With the exception of a few heels, midcarders hardly get any mic time. Despite his limited mic time, he's still extremely over with the crowd and a top merchandise seller. That has to be worth something.



> Flair and Foley, Roberts and Raven, those were great talkers. Kofi is like a C student.


No one said that he's great. His mic skills are good enough for the main event. With the exception of maybe Punk, no one currently on the roster comes close to those names that you mentioned.



Death Finger said:


> Kofi is abysmal is every aspect.
> 
> Cheap, shitty, unappealing happy go lucky gimmick that would get anyone over. Check
> Absolutely horrible and dangerous in ring, very spotty and no grappling moves whatsoever. Check
> ...


Dangerous in the ring? When's the last time he's given someone a legit injury in the last 6 months? On another note, it didn't stop RVD from getting in the main event.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

People bash on the Miz, people bash on Del Rio....If Kofi ever becomes a world champion, I guarantee you, Kofi will see MORE HATE then both of them! The dude is HORRID.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

He is boring and I cant see much talent there.
I cant see him going into any movies or music to get his name out.
Forums and youtube comments suggest in general people don't like him.
But the kids love him and that's all that matters to wwe management.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

My issue with Kofi is that his wrestling style is high flying but his spots are kind of lame. His highest risk move is a cross body off the top rope... For a guy with his athleticism he has no balls at all and that makes me not respect him. Do a shooting star press or a 450 splash you fricking coward. I hate high flyers who don't do good spots. His ground game sucks too by the way.


----------



## JasperSmerth (Jun 22, 2011)

He's not horrible. He has a few good matches under his belt, but yeah. He's not main event material and never will be.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah kofi fucking sucks!!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

At the end of the day Kofi to me isn't ME material and should stay as a solid MC.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

I will give Kingston some slight credit in the fact that he is a mediocre wrestler as far as in ring ability goes, but other then that he is dreadful. Lame on the mic and lame entrance music to boot. Also the thing he does with his hands before the Boom Drop, I mean come on what is that garbage exactly?

I say he is overrated and should be lucky to be at mid card status. Entertainment for little kids imo.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate him!

he doing nothing but jump jump jump flip flap flop dance boom boom boom

wrestle the same guy every week

his gimmick, his theme song, his wrestling style, his moveset, his taunt, and his bright green attire all of them belong to hell

he always win the secondary champions (doesn't he a 10 times US/IC champions?) and all of his title reigns mean nothing because he never has a good storyline for his reigns (sometimes he doesn't has a storyline at all)


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I find him annoying too. He's so spasmodic, his moveset is so bland. In addition, he has a generic gear and is totally gimmickless. The WWE sells him like a highflyer but a diving crossbody and a missile dropkick don't make a highflyer. Bourne is a highflyer, Mysterio is a highflyer, Trent Barreta and Justin Gabriel are highflyers. Kofi Kingston? No way. Besides 

It's true, he is good playing with the crowd, sucking them into his matches. It's his best and more important skill, and his future depends of it. But personally I don't like him. 

People says we dislike Kofi because is black. I love Booker T, I loved MVP and I like R-Truth. But Kofi has nothing. He's simply a leaping smiling guy. And I don't hate babyfaces, in fact Rey Mysterio is one of my favourites.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like his theme song, not much else


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kofi can cut a promo, at the moment he has a little John Morrison effect, but he doesn't suck in the slightest. Serious attitude was played out better in the Orton feud, but now, its not so believable. Over all, I think he should stay and become champ one day.

Edit: LOL I answered the poll wrong, I thought the poll was asking if WWE should get rid of him based on the title of the thread.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Kofi has charisma, charisma is not something that disapears and Kofi has shown many ocassions that he has charisma. Kofi is energetic, athletic, colourful, fun, exciting to watch (if your a kid) and again if your a kid he has some catchy in ring taunts and a exciting finisher - that's the reason he sells merchandise, simple as. If you look at all of his merchandise it's all very colourful and that attracts children.

Also, that stuff about Randy Orton killing Kofi Kingstons push is utter bollox it was just some shit made up by the dirt sheets to fuel the opinion that Kofi botches all the time - there is no actual evidence this is true whatsoever.

P.S "Coffee Queenston" may just be more stupid than "Blandy Boreton"


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> My issue with Kofi is that his wrestling style is high flying but his spots are kind of lame. His highest risk move is a cross body off the top rope... For a guy with his athleticism *he has no balls at all* and that makes me not respect him. Do a shooting star press or a 450 splash you fricking coward. I hate high flyers who don't do good spots. His ground game sucks too by the way.


I laugh so hard! every times I look at his pant, he has no balls for real! especially when compare to Del Rio


----------



## the dooch (Jun 20, 2011)

he is there to appeal to the kids, all bright n colourful like a disney cartoon.

If that's your thing, and you re over 14, then you re a fuckin weirdo.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

the dooch said:


> he is there to appeal to the kids, all bright n colourful like a disney cartoon.
> 
> *If that's your thing, and you re over 14, then you re a fuckin weirdo.*


:hmm::hmm:


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

I could give a penis less about Kofi Queenston. Everytime he comes up on my TV, I know it's time to grab a snack or use the toilet. He's just a dull, generic, boring character. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the only way to make Kofi entertaining is to give him a Donkey Kong gimmick, where he gets a banana cannon and shoots his rivals with them.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

KINGPINCJ said:


> I could give a penis less about Kofi *Queenston.* Everytime he comes up on my TV, I know it's time to grab a snack or use the toilet. He's just a dull, generic, boring character. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the only way to make Kofi entertaining is to give him a Donkey Kong gimmick, where he gets a banana cannon and shoots his rivals with them.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Had he not been humbled, I would've given the OP green rep just for the bluntness of his thread title.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Death Finger said:


> Kofi is abysmal is every aspect.
> 
> *Cheap, shitty, unappealing happy go lucky gimmick that would get anyone over.* Check
> Absolutely horrible and dangerous in ring, very spotty and no grappling moves whatsoever. Check
> ...


Apart from the guy in your avatar. DIE ROCKY DIE! anyone?


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Didnt Kofi botch in a match with Orton, the reason he was de-pushed to mid card again.
Im sure in this match (link below) Orton was meant to win with a punt but as you can see Kofi got up and orton did the RKO instead. Which cleary pissed off the viper, but yeah i thought that was the reason Kofi was de-pushed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> Didnt Kofi botch in a match with Orton, the reason he was de-pushed to mid card again.
> Im sure in this match (link below) Orton was meant to win with a punt but as you can see Kofi got up and orton did the RKO instead. Which cleary pissed off the viper, but yeah i thought that was the reason Kofi was de-pushed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s


That's the supposed legend. We'll never know for sure. Orton has been known for being a backstage diva, but at the same time, that same reputation has also made him into a scapegoat.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.ANDERSON <3 said:


> Didnt Kofi botch in a match with Orton, the reason he was de-pushed to mid card again.
> Im sure in this match (link below) Orton was meant to win with a punt but as you can see Kofi got up and orton did the RKO instead. Which cleary pissed off the viper, but yeah i thought that was the reason Kofi was de-pushed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s


That's never been confirmed. It wouldn't surprise me because Orton is so unprofessional. Kofi was probably never going to get pushed for the same reasons why people like MVP and Shelton Benjamin weren't pushed even though they were worthy of the main event.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

KINGPINCJ said:


> I could give a penis less about Kofi Queenston. Everytime he comes up on my TV, I know it's time to grab a snack or use the toilet. He's just a dull, generic, boring character. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the only way to make Kofi entertaining is to give him a Donkey Kong gimmick, where he gets a banana cannon and shoots his rivals with them.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Coffee Queenston told the Australian reporter: He got bullied at school when he was a kid


No doubt! If I'm his class mate I'd kick the crap out of him too


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Coffee Queenston told the Australian reporter: He got bullied at school when he was a kid
> 
> 
> No doubt! If I'm his class mate I'd kick the crap out of him too


Kofi grew up in racist ass Boston. He probably meant...when the little white kids were teasing him because he was darkskined and had a Ghanaian accent. So I wouldn't be surprise if you attempted to bully him. Which I doubt because you are most likely fragile with pigeon chest.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

KINGPINCJ said:


> I could give a penis less about Kofi Queenston. Everytime he comes up on my TV, I know it's time to grab a snack or use the toilet. He's just a dull, generic, boring character. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the only way to make Kofi entertaining is to give him a Donkey Kong gimmick, where he gets a banana cannon and shoots his rivals with them.


If you're gonna be racist, atleast come harder.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Coffee Queenston told the Australian reporter: He got bullied at school when he was a kid
> 
> 
> No doubt! If I'm his class mate I'd kick the crap out of him too


WOW are you kidding? thats a crappy thing to say theres no reason to say that.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Coffee Queenston told the Australian reporter: He got bullied at school when he was a kid
> 
> 
> No doubt! If I'm his class mate I'd kick the crap out of him too


racist but fucking funny lol :lmao:lmao


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

The sure amount of hatred spewed in this thread makes me disappointed in humanity.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

110% agreed! The dude has a few flashy moves but that just doesn't cut the mustard. There are much more talented wrestlers out there looking to take a guy like Kofi Kingstons place and do amazing things with it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The hate comes in full effect on this thread. I love the guy and he'll be world champ sooner or later so I can't wait to rub it in your faces. :flip:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Soon as he turns heel,everyone'll be on his dick.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> The hate comes in full effect on this thread. I love the guy and he'll be world champ sooner or later so I can't wait to rub it in your faces. :flip:


Never gonna happen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't prove it so why even say that...


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

kofi>op he has fans listen to the crowd when he makes hes entrance


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I can't STAND Kofi Kingston, didn't expect there to be a thread though lol


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

He lost to the single leg Miz

lol


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

give kofi mic time and he'll grow, when they did the program with orton people loved him, he's a good worker, they just dont know what to do with him


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

450clash12x said:


> give kofi mic time and he'll grow, when they did the program with orton people loved him, he's a good worker, they just dont know what to do with him


no they know they just dont feel like building up any one properly


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Kofi is ok at best. I understand why he's over with the fans though. His man bewbs are weird looking though.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Every time Kofi starts talking I want to punch him in the mouth. The guy doesn't even have the mic skills to win NXT. It's arguable whether he has the mat skills to do so either. He's out of control, prone to busting people open while executing routine moves, and has a stupid moveset. I'll exclude Trouble in Paradise from that statement, because it's all right.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Every time Kofi starts talking I want to punch him in the mouth. The guy doesn't even have the mic skills to win NXT. It's arguable whether he has the mat skills to do so either. He's out of control, prone to busting people open while executing routine moves, and has a stupid moveset. I'll exclude Trouble in Paradise from that statement, because it's all right.


I know this is off topic but I feel the same way about Jo Mo


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there a "I hate Kofi" thread every week on here. Damn.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kofi is awful. The only people who really give a fuck about him are black people. Not trying to make that sound racist in any way, just saying that he is one of the 'heroes' they get to cheer for so of course they will cheer for him. Practically every black wrestling fan I know is a fan of Kofi. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but, as a whole, the guy just doesn't fully appeal to everyone, imo. Maybe some kids. Besides that, I don't think the majority of general wrestling fans would find this guy appealing enough to be a main eventer.

Just my opinion. I could be wrong on every account, just going by what I see.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Kofi is one of those guys you can only tolerate in small doses. Everything from his mic work to his ring work just feels entirely too gimmicky. He's a spot monkey in my view.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LadyHotrod said:


> Kofi is awful. The only people who really give a fuck about him are black people. Not trying to make that sound racist in any way, just saying that he is one of the 'heroes' they get to cheer for so of course they will cheer for him. Practically every black wrestling fan I know is a fan of Kofi. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but, as a whole, the guy just doesn't fully appeal to everyone, imo. Maybe some kids. Besides that,* I don't think the majority of general wrestling fans would find this guy appealing enough to be a main eventer.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxK0hvycpGM

If he can Get Madison Square Garden to stop Supporting Orton during the height of his "hes a "bad Ass" lets cheer him" phase and Get them behind him?

He can Main event no problom


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

perro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxK0hvycpGM
> 
> If he can Get Madison Square Garden to stop Supporting Orton during the height of his "hes a "bad Ass" lets cheer him" phase and Get them behind him?
> 
> He can Main event no problom


I don't think one time really means much (in the big picture). I personally didn't mind that little feud they had, it was exciting at times, but, overall, I don't think he has what it takes, at least not yet.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

He's Main Event Material, but they need to make something with that material.

Dude needs to clean up his wrestling though, botches way too much.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LadyHotrod said:


> I don't think one time really means much (in the big picture). I personally didn't mind that little feud they had, it was exciting at times, but, overall, I don't think he has what it takes, at least not yet.


it wasn't once thogh, he had the crowd behind him the entire time


hell he gets no feuds or mic time and the Crowd is still behind him, its allot like the situation with MVP all they need is to pull the trigger and they got a main eventer but instead there sitting with their thumbs up their asses for no justifiable reason


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyHotrod said:


> Kofi is awful. The only people who really give a fuck about him are black people. Not trying to make that sound racist in any way, just saying that he is one of the 'heroes' they get to cheer for so of course they will cheer for him. Practically every black wrestling fan I know is a fan of Kofi. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but, as a whole, the guy just doesn't fully appeal to everyone, imo. Maybe some kids. Besides that, I don't think the majority of general wrestling fans would find this guy appealing enough to be a main eventer.
> 
> Just my opinion. I could be wrong on every account, just going by what I see.


lol. That obviously isn't true if Kofi's merchandise is consistently one of the top selling items. The fact that you have to tell people that you're not trying to be racist tells the exact opposite. I'm not a mark for Kofi but it just annoys me when people dislike him for stupid reasons and for reasons that aren't even true (bad mic skills, botches too often, etc.).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> lol. That obviously isn't true if Kofi's merchandise is consistently one of the top selling items. The fact that you have to tell people that you're not trying to be racist tells the exact opposite. I'm not a mark for Kofi but it just annoys me when people dislike him for stupid reasons and for reasons that aren't even true (bad mic skills, botches too often, etc.).


How does it tell you the opposite?

When I was a kid, one of my favourite wrestlers was Junkyard Dog. It has nothing to do with me disliking a skin colour. At all. I think my point went a little over people's heads.

Wrestling hasn't had a ton of black heroes. Kofi is one of those guys who is being pushed to be a big star. It is something the black community can be proud of. I never said I hated the guy, I just think he is awful (which still may be too strong of a word, I just personally find him boring). The feud with Orton was fantastic and I didn't mind having Kofi on my screen often but I personally haven't been drawn to him afterwards, and I don't know a lot of people who have been. Just going on what I see. Not saying I am 100% right, just giving an opinion. It's natural for groups of people to cheer for someone they can relate to/someone they have something in common with. My favourite female wrestler is Beth Phoenix. She is booked from Buffalo, which is where I was born, so I mark for Beth. It's a happy little 'connection' feeling. Nothing wrong with that.

I don't think he is main event material right now, but I never said he could never be. If they do something like what they did with him and Orton, and fix his mic skills a bit more, and if he could work on the botches, he could go pretty far.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

perro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxK0hvycpGM
> 
> If he can Get Madison Square Garden to stop Supporting Orton during the height of his "hes a "bad Ass" lets cheer him" phase and Get them behind him?
> 
> He can Main event no problom


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s

The fact is he was in the main event but fail to sell an RKO and forgot his queue

that's why he is what he is today and he deserved it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Romanista said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-kxxFjiD6s
> 
> The fact is he was in the main event but fail to sell an RKO and forgot his queue
> 
> that's why he is what he is today and he deserved it


yes cause no one ever botches

Imagine if punk, Gabriel or Jericho had blown up at Orton when he botched on them


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

It all comes down to this ques. What do YOU like? If your gut instinct says, I really like Kofi, then he is your type of superstar. If your gut says ANYTHING less than that, the minute you see him, it means you need to realize that you DONT like him.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> How does it tell you the opposite?
> 
> When I was a kid, one of my favourite wrestlers was Junkyard Dog. It has nothing to do with me disliking a skin colour. At all. I think my point went a little over people's heads.
> 
> ...


please shut the fuck up about things you have absolutely no idea about. It makes you look like a complete clown. First off, the black community hardly watches pro wrestling. The last time it was popular amongst black was during attitude era. I don't know what shows you been watching, or maybe you have selective hearing, but Kofi consistently has some of the loudest pop. And how many black faces do you see in the crowd. There was even a fans report out today about thee show last night in Greenbay, it said Kofi, Rey and Cena got the loudest pops out of everyone. And it's in Greenbay. How many blacks are in Greenbay? Kofi also has some of the top selling merchandise. I saw alot of lime green shirts in the front section yesterday.

So, if you're gonna come off ignorant, please be more smart about it.


----------



## Júlio Baptista (Jan 6, 2010)

As loathe as I am to play the IWC card, the reactions Kofi regularly gets are blatantly not in line with the general feeling for him on the boards. This should come as a surprise to a grand total of no one

Why is that though? I'd say a healthy dose of his character being one dimensional in the extreme, a reasonable dose of the fawning over heels and shitting on faces attitude seen on wrestling boards time and again (which I sometimes adopt) and a small dose of teenage basement dwelling rage thrown in there for good measure on the evidence of this thread (Kofi _Queenston_, look at my _cutting_ wit)

Even on Sunday he avoided getting panned by the crowd like Rey did which I found somewhat surprising to be honest given that cookie cutter faces were not in high demand and never are with the Chicago crowd (which is awesome by the way). He blatantly appeals to a lot of fans even when he's treading water storyline wise

That said, I think the writers are in a difficult spot with him in terms of taking him forward. He's over, very over indeed, so something's working, but there isn't enough edge to his character to take him right into the main event at the moment I don't believe. There were glimpses of it in the feud with Orton (and coincidentally there was a great deal of Kofi loving and dick sucking at the time) but that was pretty short lived and he's floated around the midcard facing Ziggler a few hundred times since then and I think the majority of us are bored of that despite the matches not being bad at all

They need to get back to showing the other side of his character in terms of a mean streak. I mean, half the time it seems like faces are fucked because a heel turn is the only way they know how to add depth to a character at the moment. R-Truth went from being as stale as stale can possibly ever be to a highlight of the damn show in the space of 2 weeks because they allowed him to branch out a bit

His mic work sticks in a few people's throats and I can see why. Last night's backstage promo with Josh was good example of how to cut a corny happy-go-lucky face promo without any real conviction. Part of the problem is how rehearsed and wooden his delivery can be, part of it is writing - how the fuck are Morrison and Kofi supposed to elevate themselves and come off as a convincing threat to the world titles when they're fed nothing but cheesy do-gooder lines anyway? 

As for charisma, it's become a bit of a catch all phrase but I don't know why. He is clearly charismatic in the ring - if every wrestler in the midcard could get the crowd to care about the match with their mannerisms like he does there wouldn't be any damn problems getting people over. An energetic, fluffy moveset can only take you so far if you don't have an ounce of personality in there. On the mic though he doesn't have natural charisma and its a big hindrance, a guy like Punk could win fans over if he sat in the ring for a half hour talking about the space program and Arn Anderson's ass crack. But I think he's got a lot of room to grow on the mic, his voice doesn't sound absolutely ridiculous (Evan) which is a good start and his pacing is fine.

In the ring I find him to be reasonably entertaining. He can be a bit botchy although that tag is played out a bit and his moveset is pretty limited but I don't think he's terrible. One thing I would say is aside from TIP you don't get the impression he has anything to hurt anybody with really. It's nice looking stuff but it's not like you can buy him beating Cena with soft as shit offense


Jesus, tl;dr


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

The faces kiss the crowds ass. That's why I don't like most of them. Rey, cena, Kofi, truth (face) were perfect examples . Can you be a face and be casual about it without pandering to the fucking crowd? Again I blame this on PG


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ funny you should mention the "faces kissing the crowd's ass" and then mention Truth(Face-version).

He went from kissing the crowd's ass to telling the crowd to kiss HIS ass. :lmao


I want MORE INTERACTION involving Truth and the crowd. Like him start to insult the little-jimmies and Jenny's(and their Mommy and Daddy Jimmy/Jenny's) for a change. Get him back on the mic more. His work there is more entertaining than his matches and that is the truth.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.


Sounds like most of the roster... :lmao 

I don't think Kofi B Ware is that bad compared to some of the others.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Yea. But Its a shame he been wrestling for so long and hasn't done shit in the ring. Writers fault. (Boy I'm good at pointing fingers 

Edit:I was talking about R truth in here


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

How can anyone like this bum?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Angelus™ said:


> How can anyone like this bum?


more talented then most the guys on the roster

when given the chance to show em good mic skills

good matches under his belt

genuinely likeable though his natural charisma


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> more talented then most the guys on the roster


:lmao


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't give a penis about Kofi "Boring" Kingston.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

It has nothing involve with the skin color

I just hate his gimmick and moveset

I used to feel the same for R-Truth but after he change the damn character, Now I love all of his matches, promos and segments


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so your a sheep for heels

ok, nice to see some one admit it


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I want to like him, but whenever I reflect on him, all I can decide is that his matches are formulaic. Nothing he does stands out to me, except for his brief feud with Orton. So right now, I don't think so.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Kofi is weak.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I think he can go far with his abilities and character so I would have to say yes.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ too bad they can't give R-Truth's mic skills to Kofi....He'd be a main-eventer then.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Angelus™ said:


> How can anyone like this bum?


I think the same thing about Jack Swagger.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Kofi is ok at best. *I understand why he's over with the fans though.*



:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

I like him. Unlike other faces he is actually likeable and very good in the ring . His mic skills are....ahem questionable but at least he is entertaining in the ring. His music theme is great and a change from the nu-metal crap that the wwe is feeding us for the last decade .


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Kofi has no balls :lmao


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

kofi is better than morrison.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Kingston>>>>>>Riley

At least Kofi can work a good match


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

EightSeven said:


> kofi is better than morrison.


FACT!!

better mic skills
more over
looks more intimidating


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

EightSeven said:


> kofi is better than morrison.


Morrison is just a acrobat. RVD no. 2. And I cant stand the fact that he tries too hard to be the new HBK

And yes Kofi has more potential


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

YES! Kofi is better than Morrison by miles


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> FACT!!
> 
> better mic skills
> more over
> *looks more intimidating*


I know Morrison isnt the most intimidating looking of individuals but...what? The guy who wears bright yellow trunks and hops around like an idiot is more intimidating? Confusion.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kofi would probably do very well in TNA, but in the WWE he is just missing something.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I know Morrison isnt the most intimidating looking of individuals but...what? The guy who wears bright yellow trunks and hops around like an idiot is more intimidating? Confusion.


Morrison comes out wearing fur boats and leather pants. He can try to grow a beard all he wants, but he'll still look like a sissy. Ask Vince. Morrison is the suppose joke of the locker room. I have yet to hear any stories of Kofi being punked by his colleagues.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> FACT!!
> 
> better mic skills
> more over
> *looks more intimidating*












Yep that is one scary motherfucker. *Shudder*



HHH is the GOAT said:


> Kingston>>>>>>Riley
> 
> At least Kofi can work a good match


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Yep that is one scary motherfucker. *Shudder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see, even he agrees


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They need to give him more mic time, he sounds very comfortable. I voted main event but only because there's no option for upper mid carder which is where he'd suit.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

EightSeven said:


> kofi is better than morrison.


They both Fucking suck


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kofi does not suck.



HHH is the GOAT said:


> Morrison is just a acrobat. RVD no. 2. And I cant stand the fact that he tries too hard to be the new HBK
> 
> And yes Kofi has more potential


RVD >>> Morrison


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Yep that is one scary motherfucker. *Shudder*


Riley sucks in the ring and quite frankly I dont know why is he getting a push. He just isnt WWE material.


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think that Kofi has the charisma to be a top draw guy but that doesn't necessarily mean that they have to get rid of him. He's a talented wrestler, the crowd likes him, the kids love him and he's an established mid level wrestler. They should keep him on the intercontinental/us title level and push other guys with a little more star power to the top level instead.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Death Finger said:


> Yep that is one scary motherfucker. *Shudder*


Why do you always post pictures of Kofi pulling faces or a photo taken at a awkward moment to support your idea that Kofi is ugly? I hate it when people on here either make up shit, twist the truth or exagurate just to back up there opinion.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I think he proved with his little stint with orton in 09 that he can work the mic but his character has not changed since. He just reminds me of one of those nodding dogs that people have in their cars.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kofi has enough Charisma and skill to but an upper mid card wrestler but I don't think he should be in the main event. We need guys in the mid card and he fits perfectly right there.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like Kofi, always have, always will. The booking for him has been poorly done since his feud with Orton back in 2009. His character has no sense of direction, doesn't have any major storylines noteworthy to speak of and is booked overall VERY poorly. He's good enough in the ring to keep me entertained and isn't really given much mic time, but he doesn't suck or thrive in that department, somewhere in between.

He gets a little bit too much hatred and if he was booked properly, some of those disgruntled fans would probably change their tunes if they gave him something actually interesting to do.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Premeditated said:


> see, even he agrees


I don't think Kingston scares me the same way Taker, Goldberg or Viscera do. More like the fat handicapped old man sitting next to me on the train does as he thrashes about in his seat, foam dripping from his mouth.



HHH is the GOAT said:


> Riley sucks in the ring and quite frankly I dont know why is he getting a push. He just isnt WWE material.


Riley is nothing but WWE material. He has all the tools, a great fresh-cut look backed by excellent mic skills, charisma and his fast imporving in ring skills. Well he is far superior to the guy he is currently feuding with anyway.



btbgod said:


> Why do you always post pictures of Kofi pulling faces or a photo taken at a awkward moment to support your idea that Kofi is ugly? I hate it when people on here either make up shit, twist the truth or exagurate just to back up there opinion.


I'm not twisting shit up, Kofi is hideous and call me **** or whatever I really dont care because it is the truth. But that isn't the reason I dislike him at all, it's because he absolutely sucks in every possible way and has no business being in a ring.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Its not kofi`s fault. He can actually speak,has the potential. But the theme,gimmick sucks. He is not passionate because he isnt happy about his situation with WWE, he just getting a paycheck and thats all that means to him.

The guy has the talent, WWE just failed again.

/end


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Death Finger said:


>


Are you trying to say that Riley can have a better match than Kofi because no one else here believes that.



Death Finger said:


> I'm not twisting shit up, Kofi is hideous and call me **** or whatever I really dont care because it is the truth. But that isn't the reason I dislike him at all, it's because he absolutely sucks in every possible way and has no business being in a ring.


Why would a guy care how attractive some other guy is? Just saying...

If that's not the reason why you dislike him then why bring it up anyway?


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> I'm not twisting shit up, Kofi is hideous


Hmm, lemme guess... Big Zeke is more your type? Or maybe Mark Henry considering a potential BBW (big beautiful wrestler) fetish?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Riley is nothing but WWE material. He has all the tools, a great fresh-cut look backed by *excelent mic skills*, charisma and his fast imporving in the ring. Well he is far superior to the guy he is currently feuding with anyway.


Ducktales

Excellent mic skills? Yeah I saw his promo with Cole after the face turn

"Youre getting a little annoying just like the Miz" 

If you call that excellent, what on earth do you call Rock's mic skills then? :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Riley is nothing but WWE material. He has all the tools, a great fresh-cut look backed by excelent mic skills, charisma and his fast imporving in ring skills. Well he is far superior to the guy he is currently feuding with anyway.


Riley is nothing without his feud with the miz as evidenced by the zero crowd reaction he got two weeks ago after going over and getting the final pinfall for the 6man tag match among the Raw MITB participants


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep Kofi can fuck off and take that overrated piece of shit Alex 'can't wrestle' Riley with him too.

New era my arse....


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Death Finger said:


> I'm not twisting shit up, Kofi is hideous and call me **** or whatever I really dont care because it is the truth. But that isn't the reason I dislike him at all, it's because he absolutely sucks in every possible way and has no business being in a ring.


I'm not going to call you a ****, because I'm not that pathetic and I just don't understand where you are coming from about Kofi's appearance, he just looks average.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Are you trying to say that Riley can have a better match than Kofi because no one else here believes that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't bring it up. A poster referred to how ugly I think he is.



Harriston said:


> Hmm, lemme guess... Big Zeke is more your type? Or maybe Mark Henry considering a potential BBW (big beautiful wrestler) fetish?


Don't you mean BBBW?



HHH is the GOAT said:


> Ducktales
> 
> Excellent mic skills? Yeah I saw his promo with Cole after the face turn
> 
> ...


Yes he is easily the second best guy after Punk on the mic, I would put him on the same level as Barrett and Cena.

Rock's mic skills? Godly perhaps?



LarryCoon said:


> Riley is nothing without his feud with the miz as evidenced by the zero crowd reaction he got two weeks ago after going over and getting the final pinfall for the 6man tag match among the Raw MITB participants


He was over when he turned on Miz but WWE creative are morons and cannot book a young hot superstar properly to save their lives. 

If crowd reaction matters anyway to be honest, why else would the most unover piece of shit in the company just win the MITB? Not to mention it took absolute months of over-pushing for anyone to give a fuck about Miz. If you compare Miz after 1 year under WWE and Riley now, Riley is more over by country mile.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Its obvious Kofi doesn't have any passion about the business it shows. Wont be surprised if he starts getting heat. His entrance alone is cringe-worthy


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL KOFI'S NOT UGLY. Out of everyone on the roster you call Kofi out for being butters? Really LOL.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kofi has had plenty of entertaining matches with Ziggler, McIntyre, Swagger & others on SD. Blame the WWE for not giving him anyone to feud with besides Ziggler since his move to Raw

No he doesn't belong in the main event, but that doesn't mean that he is no good. Not everybody is meant to be a main eventer. There are plenty of guys currently who are in the WWE that i don't think should be in the main event who are still entertaining as hell to watch. Prime example is Ryder. After Sheamus & Orton, he is my favorite guy on the whole WWE roster, but i don't think he deserves to be anywhere near the main event scene


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Its obvious Kofi doesn't have any passion about the business it shows. Wont be surprised if he starts getting heat. His entrance alone is cringe-worthy


I would like to see you explain anyyyyy of that.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> Yes he is easily the second best guy after Punk on the mic, I would put him on the same level as Barrett and Cena.
> 
> Rock's mic skills? Godly perhaps?


No one thinks he is the 2nd best guy on the mic besides you.

Miz absolutely shits on him in all departments and Kofi is a better wrestler than him.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't like Kofi at all either hes boring stale already with his goody good mood all the time. However he fits perfect for this era and the kids actually cheer a lot for him. I think he just needs a new gimmick maybe turning him heel hopefully soon.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Its obvious Kofi doesn't have any passion about the business it shows. Wont be surprised if he starts getting heat. His entrance alone is cringe-worthy


I love the way people start saying this sort of shit with absolutely no evidence to back up their ridiculous theories. Anybody who works for the WWE and risks there body time and time again every week has "passion for the business" otherwise they wouldn't be doing it and they would go and get another job, obviously some wrestlers are more passionate than others though. He has shown he wants to succeed because he has vastly improved in the ring and on the mic since he debuted - he no longer botches at all (something which was grossly overexaguraated at the time anyway) and has become much more clear on the mic.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't care. Either give him mic time, or don't feature him at all. He's one of the guys I'm annoyed with. He's hella over, but they just can't give him a personality, and I don't understand why.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

HXC PSU said:


> I would like to see you explain anyyyyy of that.


Ok maby I went a little too far about the passion part, but the rest is true.


----------



## Horst (Jul 21, 2011)

he is a solid midcard worker. IC and US Title ok but no Maineventer...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

well spoken black guys arent well liked these days


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

the most optimistic dreamy people in IWC are those who think kofi will be a main eventer one day

i have made this bet months before and still stand, if kofi becomes a main eventer, that day i will stop watching any wrestling or coming to any wrestling forum :lmao


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dislike Kofi a lot. His ring attire pisses me off.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Not a fan...give me Brickhouse Brown any day.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> well spoken black guys arent well liked these days


Is this a rip on R-Truth? :lmao


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

WWE shouldn't put the IC or US title on him anymore. he made the secondary championship division look bad.

Everytimes he held these titles he has nothing to deliver and doesn't has any storyline.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Romanista said:


> WWE shouldn't put the IC or US title on him anymore. he made the secondary championship division look bad.
> 
> Everytimes he held these titles he has nothing to deliver and doesn't has any storyline.


Name one wrestler who has done something significant with a mid-card belt since Jericho?
:lmao @ Kofi single handily destroying the secondary title division. LIES!!!


That's just another stupid (and untrue) reason to hate Kofi and you know it...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> the most optimistic dreamy people in IWC are those who think kofi will be a main eventer one day
> 
> i have made this bet months before and still stand, if kofi becomes a main eventer, that day i will stop watching any wrestling or coming to any wrestling forum :lmao


Can't have ...anyone darker than you main event?


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

KINGPINCJ said:


> I could give a penis less about Kofi Queenston. Everytime he comes up on my TV, I know it's time to grab a snack or use the toilet. He's just a dull, generic, boring character. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: the only way to make Kofi entertaining is to give him a Donkey Kong gimmick, where he gets a banana cannon and shoots his rivals with them.


:lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kofi is black and won't be getting the WHC anytime soon. Remember a black wrestler has to be flawless in order to get a World title reign but it's fine to have folks like Jack Swagger or Jeff Hardy have the belt


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Death Finger said:


> I didn't bring it up. A poster referred to how ugly I think he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Miz put him over :lmao

Riley turning on Miz is the reason why Riley is over man think about it. Of course the crowd is gonna be hot for him...he turned on the dude who whipped John Cena like a dog at the 'I Quit Match'. It's been like this for years man..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Death Finger said:


> He was over when he turned on Miz but WWE creative are morons and cannot book a young hot superstar properly to save their lives.


Does everyone agree this is true? Maybe? Let's say they did book kofi properly, you really think all of your complaints could not quickly be worked away?

Yawn, I get not liking the guy....but this vitriol with which many have as well as the utter dismissal of his objectively observed capabilities is just irritating now.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's what you need to understand, if WWE did not see any potential in kofi then they would of fired him a long time ago. He's obviously over with crowd as everytime his music hits i see pretty much everybody on they're feet, he obviously sells merch as i can count atleast 10 kofi shirts in the crowd every monday i watch raw, and those are just the one's i can see. He has a very unique in ring style which given time to perfect and find what works and what doesnt he could be very good. That leap off the top rope looks so awesome because he gets so much air i honestly like that better than the trouble in paradise. Kofi is a natural babyface he just oozes out charisma turning him heel would be the worst thing, if the WWE got behind him i have no doubt he can be just as big as cena. The hate for babyface's on this forum is overwhelming and very annoying.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Twin Cities Savior said:


> Here's what you need to understand, if WWE did not see any potential in kofi then they would of fired him a long time ago. He's obviously over with crowd as everytime his music hits i see pretty much everybody on they're feet, he obviously sells merch as i can count atleast 10 kofi shirts in the crowd every monday i watch raw, and those are just the one's i can see. He has a very unique in ring style which given time to perfect and find what works and what doesnt he could be very good. That leap off the top rope looks so awesome because he gets so much air i honestly like that better than the trouble in paradise. Kofi is a natural babyface he just oozes out charisma turning him heel would be the worst thing, if the WWE got behind him i have no doubt he can be just as big as cena. The hate for babyface's on this forum is overwhelming and very annoying.


Its not so much that we hate babyface, I for one don't buy into his phoney, Goody goody persona. He's over, but with the kids. I personally don't give a shit about him


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Its not so much that we hate babyface, I for one don't buy into his phoney, Goody goody persona. He's over, but with the kids. I personally don't give a shit about him


I've seen more grown men with Kofi shirts than kids.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Its not so much that we hate babyface, I for one don't buy into his phoney, Goody goody persona. He's over, but with the kids. I personally don't give a shit about him


Thats fine thats your opinion on whether you like him or not, but he's not just over with the kids adults like him too. I think of him like i think of ricky steamboat (not comparing) in the sense that they were both natural babyfaces who played the goody goody role to perfection. Maybe thats just his personality maybe he's really that nice of a guy in real life. I know i get that impression following him twitter, he seems like a generally good guy and a very educated guy as well


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kofi does not suck. The feud with Orton proves that. Let him cut a promo against R Truth because right now his heel status is high and let them have a meaningful feud. Its not that hard.

Kofi just like the rest of the midcard is handcuffed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure that he's main event material but he's an awesome midcarder who can get the fans going and put on a show in the ring. Why get rid of a guy like that?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*I am a 32 year old man. And I adhere to the mantra of Boom boom boom.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

No way. In a federation that lacks black talent as top faces he is a great one. His skills are good enough and even as a grown man who isn't into the good guys I love his gimmick. He's a perfect upper mid carder for getting the bad guys over.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

BlackLevisa said:


> No way. In a federation that lacks black talent as top faces he is a great one. His skills are good enough and even as a grown man who isn't into the good guys I love his gimmick. He's a perfect upper mid carder for getting the bad guys over.


lol why did u bump this thread now?


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Didn't think two weeks old was borderline necropost. My bad. :hmm:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Brawling_Maniac said:


> Kofi is a very athletic wrestler and has some great moves but the guy sucks period.
> 
> He has no real charisma , his gimmick is just shit.I hate his theme music and i dont even know why.
> I mean No one gets excited when he comes out, he doesn't have that star power like Christian or Miz or even dolph ziggler.I think the merchandise sales is the only reason wwe keeps him around doing worthless matches with dolph ziggler every week.. i heard the last match they both had was their 22nd match - WTF? 3 hours of raw my fucking ass.
> ...


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

he is boring as almost as daniel bryan


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Even the little Jimmy's know Kofi sucks ass


Little Jimmy... or










Little Timmy. 

You think about it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Thing with Kofi is, he needs more promo time. Also, I liked him better when he used the Jamaican accent, because that made him more special (because obviously no one else uses it in WWE). Kofi is mostly thrown into random matches with no feud buildup, I think if they change this that will be a big help for him.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## awesome_asian (Aug 7, 2011)

As i said before, he keeps on appearing randomly and i hate it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i'll probably get heat for this but his current character reminds me of Rocky Maivia.

I think a heel turn would do wonders for him.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Agreed. Everything about him is annoying, he's like Teddy Long and Rey Mysterio to me (minus Rey's in-ring talent), he's just simply annoying. Eevn his voice makes me want to mute it on that ~ "Hi, this is WWE Superstar ____ with an important message for the entire WWE universe" message.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't give a fuck about him. He's boring and I never watch his matches.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Coffee Queenston is one of the worst "seller" in the ring

worst RKO selling by him

worst Cross Armbreaker selling by him

worst Skull-Crushing Finale selling by him


and that's why Orton pulled his push on hold


I'm surprised that he sucks on selling since it shouldn't be problem for a spot monkey like him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's alright


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

I've always liked Kofi Kingston. Gimmick, theme song, ring moves, etc. Not main event material, though, but as a mid-carder. I don't think his gimmick would appeal to enough people to be main event material. I'm not surprised this thread has so many replies and is controversial, Kofi debuted almost 15 years ago and fans have always loved him. The title of this thread surprised me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a bump.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kofi is a reliable mid card act, if you need a guy to get somebody over Kofi is good at that.. if you need Kofi to run a mid card title run to put over a rising heel, hes good at that, he sells good.

Im not saying Kofi is a jobber, but hes not a main eventer.. hes a reliable mid card act.

Its 9 years for this post, and still Kofi is in WWE and is still that reliable mid carder.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

This thread has just experienced a bigger bump than Vic Grimes... Get it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THE_OD said:


> This thread has just experienced a bigger bump than Vic Grimes... Get it?


Its like a time capsule lol


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's alright


You all waited nine years for this post. I hope it was worth it.


----------

